# Sickle Hocked or Not



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is a picture of her kinda squared (Note: this was the 2nd day after she got her, her feet are now done.)

















And here is a picture of how she stands out in the pasture, she does this alot, she likes to crouch and turn on her hindquarters when she turns.










And here is another one of her in the pasture, where she looks slightly sickle hocked.










Now if she is sickle hocked, what does this mean for running barrels and breeding?

Thanks!
Krys


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would first suggest taking her to a good, reputable chiropractor to make sure she is not out of alignment. It almost sounds like she is standing and moving the way she is to avoid pain in her back or hips.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

What do they look like from directly behind her?


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

I can have her checked out but with how free she moves when she is running around the pasture I feel it would be unlikely to be pain. 

She lived the last 3.5 years on a hill, dont know if that matters. She really never got to be on level ground, and she was never ridden.

Here is a not so good picture of her from the back. If you need a better one I can try to get one after its done raining. (And yes the black leg is a little swollen by the fetlock, she injured herself and had 6 stitches, she just got off stall rest)


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of her running and trotting.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

she does not look sickle hocked to me. She looked more like she was trying to shift her weight because of pain in the pasture pic. Where those taken after the trim? Maybe sore from trim?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't say she is sickle hocked.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Its been 4 weeks since she was trimmed, and the pasture pictures I took a couple days ago. She did injure her left back leg, she punctured it pretty good and had to have stitches, it is swollen, but she has not been lame from it at all. I will have her looked at but she has yet to show pain when moving, playing or being groomed or anything.


----------



## gerrypony (Jun 7, 2010)

I do see it in the third and fourth pics, but it's very very slight. She seems fairly straight from behind, so I don't really think this will be a hinderance to general riding. However, barrel racing might be an issue, as it places a lot of pressure on the hocks, plus twists and turns. Any degree of a sickle hock will weaken the hock and lower hind a little, and if you put pressure on it, you might end up with injuries. 

I would say proceed slowly and see what happens. It's really not so bad as to have a serious affect on her training. And personally, I wouldn't breed from a horse that has conformation problems in the legs, however minor. Just my opinion


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Gerry. It is very slight but it is there. It shouldn't be that much of a problem for riding, even barrel racing. She may never be a world champ but I think it's fine to do whatever you want to do with her.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

From what I have been reading, she may look slighlty sickle hocked due to her feet being done improperly?? Could this be true? It says they tend to stand under themselves also (like in the 3rd picture of her), to relieve tension on the tendons/ligaments.

She has long toe and not much heel in back. Which we are slowly correcting as we dont want her to become sore.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Was she ridden at all before you bought her? Of course, aside from being sore or out of alignment, her turning on her haunches is a good thing, many, many horses take years of training to move like that.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

They said all they did was groundwork (which I dont see, she needs a lot of it) and they had a saddle on and sat on her back, but no riding.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I was thinking of cow-hocked, not sickle hocked! Definitely not cow hocked ~maybe just a tad sickle hocked? Doesn't look like anything that will be much of a hindrance, though.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wanted to update: My farrier did her feet again, but this time a bit more aggressively, she was sore for a few days, but is now standing better, and moving more correctly (landing on heels instead of toe). Now I can see that she most likely isn't sickle hocked, if she is, it is minimal. Will post some updated pics as soon as I can find my battery charger...lol.


----------



## HunterJumperCanadian (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to agree that it does look like a slight case, but nothing major! There are actually trainers and riders out there who look for a sickle hock to provide even more power from the hind end - it does though often end in a shorter career! Your mare looks like she would have no issue whatsoever! Good luck!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I see a slight sickle hock there, especially from the pic in the pasture...you can tell she's somewhat strung out behind, just by her stance. It's not so drastic, though that she wouldn't be able to perform...she just may never reach 'high levels' of barrel racing...but then again, who knows?


----------

